# Power Converter Failure



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Well after searching the forum I guess I may be the first to replace the WFCO converter board.

The best price I found was at BestConverter.
They had the direct replacement in stock at the best price.
The WFCO converters are said to be the most reliable I guess I got a dud or it got surged. It lasted 4 years hooked to a group 27 AGM battery which WFCO says is prefect.

k


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would not call 4 years a dud but they do not fail often. Only times I have heard of was when 220 was connected to the trailer.

Some have replaced them as they feel there are better converters out there but the WFCO's that are on the trailers the past 4 years are just as good as is needed but without some of the bells and whistles that you can buy.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

First let me say I'm sorry your converter died. When I clicked on the link I was expecting it to cost alot more, I think I was looking at the right one, $177.00. Are you planning on replacing this yourself? If so, could you post some pictures of the install in case any of us have this problem down the road. Good Luck.

Brad


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Kevin;

Sorry to hear about your problem. I don't know if you are interested in a surplus/salvaged unit, but we bought a LOT of stuff from the co. listed below, _(much of it seems to come from Keystone)_. So far, everything has worked fine, and it often cost $.10/1.00. They had several converter units in stock. We purchased a like new microwave for a fellow outbacker for $45. He said the cheapest he had found it online was $500.00. If you call ask for John Flansburg. He was often willing to cut us some slack on the price listed. We sent several other Outbackers there, and they always came back with lots of stuff and a big smile. Best of luck with whatever you decide. If you have any questions PM me.

Dave

Campers Discount Center
1-866-970-0534
[email protected]


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

It looks like they have a web site too: http://www.campersdiscountcenter.com.

Ed


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I just replaced mine about an hour ago. Got the WF8955an replacement board from Best Converters for $165, which includes shipping.
It's an easy swapout, just five wires to connect, about fifteen minutes.

On the old board, I found one of the white wire leads from the controller pot to the fuse (on the board) was fried. I tried replacing the wire with a new one soldered into the board, but it still didn't work.

Good luck, Regards, Glenn


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Justed when into my trailer and heard the fan on the converter running???? Nothing on in the trailer plugged into 120 volts!!! Weird I thought!!! So I went and touch the battery Very Very Hot!!! Took the battery out was smoking !!! Check the output from the converter 13.6 volts dc!!! Ok must be A bad battery!!! Left the battery set for hours And it's still warm!!!! Battery is a maintenance free one can't add water ,must have boiled dry


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

From what many are saying, the Progressive Dynamics unit is the one to get. It does the 3 stage charge like many others do, but it also has a sulfation (sp) cycle like every day or fairly often to bubble the acid and keep the plates clean. Since you're already in there I would consider the upgrade.

Good Luck!

Jim


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

California Jim said:


> From what many are saying, the Progressive Dynamics unit is the one to get. It does the 3 stage charge like many others do, but it also has a sulfation (sp) cycle like every day or fairly often to bubble the acid and keep the plates clean. Since you're already in there I would consider the upgrade.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Jim


Sulfation mode just kicks th voltage up tp around 14.4 for a bit. Thats the tird stage on the WFCO. Mine had a control board issue. T he unit out putted nothing and every 24 hours it would go to Sulfation mode and output 14.4 V.

Easy swap. Disconnect 110 power and battery. Then disconnect the wiring to the board. Remove and replace.

If you change to another brand you have to "modify" the WFCO housing. Read disconnect all the A/C and DC circuits, remove the converter housing, and take a sawszall to it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You may or may not be able to fit a PD converter in the slot where the WFCO converter fits, it depends on what model you get. The ONLY thing in my opinion that PD has going for it is that if you purchase the charge wizard device to connect to the PD converter you can force the converter into any mode you want. Where the WFCO does it based on built in time, voltage and current settings.

RIP - what brand and model battery was in your trailer, I have not heard of any new trailers getting maintenance free deep cycle batteries (Gel or AGM) since they cost more then standard wet cell batteries. Was this something you added?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

RPM Korea Co. Ltd.,RV and Marine MAINTENANCE-FREE NON-ACCESSIBLE TYPES,
WITH NO FILLER CAPS:, What was in it when I bought the trailer!! Took it into a battery shop today they tested it said it's dead !!!! Ask why I could not check the water level in it he said they glue the top down for the boat trip over to the USA. The new one I can check the water level in!! Battery guy said to check every 4 to 6 months because I leave trailer plugged in 24/7 all year!!!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I checked out the progressive Dynamics 9100 series, but the heat sink in too tall by 1/2", so it wouldn't fit into the WFCO enclosure of the 8955AN unit.
I now have a battery disconnect to isolate the battery from the converter.
I'll have to replace my batteries at some point as they are long since fried. Since I don't dry camp, it's not a big deal for me.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> I'll have to replace my batteries at some point as they are long since fried. Since I don't dry camp, it's not a big deal for me.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


 Off the subject but what does your emergency disconect use if your bateries are dead?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The Progressive Dynamics now has the Charge Wizard built in. Sorry to hear it won't more easily fit in the WFCO area. My non-WFCO converter area will accept it without cutting or mods. Just gotta re-do the wires.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

OutbackPM said:


> I'll have to replace my batteries at some point as they are long since fried. Since I don't dry camp, it's not a big deal for me.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


 Off the subject but what does your emergency disconect use if your bateries are dead?
[/quote]

I put the disconnect on the positive side. I think by doing so, the juice from the converter is cut off from trying to charge the dead batteries any more.
Regards, Glenn


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> I'll have to replace my batteries at some point as they are long since fried. Since I don't dry camp, it's not a big deal for me.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


 Off the subject but what does your emergency disconect use if your bateries are dead?
[/quote]

I put the disconnect on the positive side. 
[/quote]
I believe he is referring to your emergency breakaway system. This is the system that will apply the trailer brakes if the trailer comes unhitched from the tow vehicle. When the breakaway cable (attached to the tow vehicle) pulls out the pin from the breakaway switch, the battery on the trailer is used to apply the trailer brakes. It is my understanding that this is a required feature of all trailers that have brakes, though I think the States vary in the details.

This system requires a working battery on the trailer.

Ed


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I'll have to replace my batteries at some point as they are long since fried. Since I don't dry camp, it's not a big deal for me.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


 Off the subject but what does your emergency disconect use if your bateries are dead?
[/quote]

I put the disconnect on the positive side. 
[/quote]
I believe he is referring to your emergency breakaway system. This is the system that will apply the trailer brakes if the trailer comes unhitched from the tow vehicle. When the breakaway cable (attached to the tow vehicle) pulls out the pin from the breakaway switch, the battery on the trailer is used to apply the trailer brakes. It is my understanding that this is a required feature of all trailers that have brakes, though I think the States vary in the details.

This system requires a working battery on the trailer.

Ed
[/quote]

Ah, thanks for the clarification. I'll be replacing the battery before I go on another trip, I just don't want the charger running while it sits. Once I replace the battery, I'll use an external charger to keep it maintained.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> You may or may not be able to fit a PD converter in the slot where the WFCO converter fits, it depends on what model you get. The ONLY thing in my opinion that PD has going for it is that if you purchase the charge wizard device to connect to the PD converter you can force the converter into any mode you want. Where the WFCO does it based on built in time, voltage and current settings.
> 
> RIP - what brand and model battery was in your trailer, I have not heard of any new trailers getting maintenance free deep cycle batteries (Gel or AGM) since they cost more then standard wet cell batteries. Was this something you added?


The OB has a pair of these MK 8A27's. They aren't for the fate of heart at about $250 each. I "recycle" that is I save my employer from having to haul the out of spec. units to the recycler.

The old battery died a couple of years ago. The AGM came from my line of work. We charge stings of these bateries for our UPS plants. If the batteries are not within .25 volts of each other in the string we replace them. That leaves alot of free AGM batteries that are great for single battery installations.

Keep an eye on the rallies. Ive' been known bring a few for door prizes.

kevin


----------

